# If you feel crappy go the gym.



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

go the gym. if youre feeling depressed go the gym. if youre feeling lonely go to the gym. if youre miserable go to the gym. if you dont have a gf/bf go the gym. go the gym.

alternative workout at home.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Haha, sometimes i lack the motivation to workout hard though. Help with that dawg?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

impedido10 said:


> Haha, sometimes i lack the motivation to workout hard though. Help with that dawg?


youo dont have to workout hard, just a light brisk walking can lift up the spirits. imo


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

CopadoMexicano said:


> youo dont have to workout hard, just a light brisk walking can lift up the spirits. imo


i wanna be an athlete doeeeee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

impedido10 said:


> i wanna be an athlete doeeeee


well so do i but it cant be done overnight or a short period of time. It takes time and patience.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Honestly it never helped me with any of those things. I really need to go though...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I walk several hours a day and I often ruminate the whole time. And if I workout, sure it makes me stop thinking about anything else, but it's replaced by ''ohgod it burns, can this be over yet?''


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

working out is my lifeblood. without it, I would be done. couldn't agree more. there's something about exerting yourself physically that is cleansing, invigorating. Too bad I can't exist in a perpetual workout.


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a personal gym in my house (sorta), so I guess I'm covered.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I get angry and demotivated when I exercise, but I do yoga at home. I feel like it helps a little


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I think we have a "post your muscles" thread somewhere, and quite a few members on here are physically fit. Don't need to be social to pump iron.

I stick to running and doing P90x3. It is short enough and has enough variety that I don't get bored. Sure I'm not going to look like a bodybuilder but it keeps me feeling healthier.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

I had been going for a walk for 14 days and felt pretty happy. Listened to my playlist. Maybe even felt a little natural 
high. On the 15 th day I had to turn around and come back home I just couldn't do it. Just felt so unhappy crabby almost felt like crying for no real reason.

That ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

There's people at the gym. No thanks.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah. I've done, and it's seriously worked a lot of times. Sometimes you can have a small talk with the trainer or anyone, and that's made me feel even nicer.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Did it for two years, 3-4 times a week. Got down to my goal weight of 180 but burned out and the place started getting to me. 
It took so much to drag myself there.
The atmosphere at my gym was kind of snooty.
So I quit and gained back some weight but my wallet is fatter now.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My work is the gym and that doesn't make me feel any better.


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

I use to be over 300 pounds. I eat healthy and work out frequently. I still feel as insecure as I did when I was 300+ pounds.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Even on days when I don't feel like exercising, if I miss or skip out on it, I wind up feeling like crap for not doing so! Best to just get out there and do it; hardest part is getting up and out the door, but once you get started, just give'er! You'll be glad you did!


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> There's people at the gym. No thanks.


^this lol
I hate gyms.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

It's true... I kinda reached out to a guy I had a crush on, and I didn't feel like it was reciprocated. Was a total bummer. Since then I've been going to the gym, using the treadmill - and it uplifts my mood amazingly. I leave the gym feeling like a beast. Heart is still a bit broken, but the feeling I get from working out definitely is helping me get my mind off it.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

i cant go to the gym these days because of my shoulder problems but i do ride my bike everyday and go for walks plus yoga so i still keep active


----------

